# general accountant 221111 and internal auditor 221214 189



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

guys, please comment if you are applying under general accountant and internal auditor. i am a 60 pointer and lodged my EOI on 16 July. I did not receive invitation on 3rd august. I am a little pessimistic now because from what i heard, only 70 pointers have been invited for 221111 general accountant this round and 65 pointers for 221214 internal auditor. 
if you got invited, please leave your valuable information here. E.g when did you submit your EOI and when did you receive invitation and how many points did you have when you submitted your EOI. thanks heaps


----------



## changiabove (Aug 2, 2015)

i got invited. however, I'm not sure whether it was on the basis of external auditor or Accountant. But, all I can say that I have only 60 points. So don't worry you will get it too.


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

well really? when did you receive invitation? and when did you submit EOI? thanks


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

is there any chance that that invitation will be sent later because of system delay or something? haha i am starting to dream now.


----------



## changiabove (Aug 2, 2015)

I just confirmed i got the invite for auditor


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

changiabove said:


> I just confirmed i got the invite for auditor


haha, good ,really happy for you. btw when did you submit your EOI, i submitted on 16 July


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

i just realized that 221214 is external auditor not what i wrote internal auditor. typing mistake,sorry guys.


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

changiabove said:


> i got invited. however, I'm not sure whether it was on the basis of external auditor or Accountant. But, all I can say that I have only 60 points. So don't worry you will get it too.



when u applied for SS?
I submitted my EOI on 24-Jul-15 and SS for NSW 
Category : Internal Auditor
Points : 55+5
but till to date not get any invitation.


----------



## changiabove (Aug 2, 2015)

I got invited for external auditor. And I also had applied for external auditor. Are you relying on state sponsorship?? Because if you had applied with 60 points you shouldve got it by now??


----------



## changiabove (Aug 2, 2015)

Oh yes and I submitted on tye same date as yours 24th of July...


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

changiabove said:


> Oh yes and I submitted on tye same date as yours 24th of July...[/QUOT
> 
> have u applied for Visa190 or visa189?? My category is Visa190
> You are lucky that you got the invitation, may be External auditor is more demand able then internal auditor.
> I am still waiting for invitation:Cry:


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

what is wrong with general accountant? It has been two rounds and they only invited like 40 people. what the heck!!!! Are they going to remove accountant from the list? 





I have been invited and i am just worried about guys who are waiting for invitation with general accountant. Hope everything will be ok and everyone will get invited. fingers cross


----------



## changiabove (Aug 2, 2015)

Guys i got my pr!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## cheeconay (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am studying a Master of Professional Accounting course which contains all CPA compulsory subjects + Tax Law + Audit. However, I didn't particularly score well in one subject (Accounting Systems and Processes, which was almost below average). Would it affect my chance of getting a positive outcome for my CPA Skill Assessment in the future? 


I want to ask this because the school offers me a supplementary exam which if I decide to take I can have an opportunity to score higher (but I'm kind of over accounting, don't really want to resit it again). If it doesn't matter how well I perform but as long as I passed the whole CPA accredited course, I would get positive outcome, then I'm not gonna resit the exam.

Thank you.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

cheeconay said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am studying a Master of Professional Accounting course which contains all CPA compulsory subjects + Tax Law + Audit. However, I didn't particularly score well in one subject (Accounting Systems and Processes, which was almost below average). Would it affect my chance of getting a positive outcome for my CPA Skill Assessment in the future?
> 
> ...


Did you pass or fail?


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

cheeconay said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am studying a Master of Professional Accounting course which contains all CPA compulsory subjects + Tax Law + Audit. However, I didn't particularly score well in one subject (Accounting Systems and Processes, which was almost below average). Would it affect my chance of getting a positive outcome for my CPA Skill Assessment in the future?
> 
> ...


If you passed it's ok. At CPA/ICA or whatever they don't care of your grades, they just consider whether you passed the compulsory subjects.


----------



## cheeconay (Nov 2, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> Did you pass or fail?


It's 48 NS (supplementary exam needed). I can either resit or argue with them to change it to FP (Faculty Pass, as it's a FP in my school if you have 46-49%, awarded by the Board of Examiners).


----------



## cheeconay (Nov 2, 2015)

Sgamba said:


> If you passed it's ok. At CPA/ICA or whatever they don't care of your grades, they just consider whether you passed the compulsory subjects.


If it's 48 - Faculty Pass (for 46-49%, awarded by the Board of Examiners), would it be a problem? 

I have like 36/50 for in-class assignments and only 12/50 for the final exam (!?!?!? I can't believe that either, had asked for a remark already). So because I only failed the final, they allow me to resit the exam again. 

The funny thing is that I have Distinction in other three units this semester, including Tax Law. I just asked for a final paper review this morning and they charged me $50 non-refundable. Gonna have the result in 2 weeks.


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

cheeconay said:


> If it's 48 - Faculty Pass (for 46-49%, awarded by the Board of Examiners), would it be a problem?
> 
> I have like 36/50 for in-class assignments and only 12/50 for the final exam (!?!?!? I can't believe that either, had asked for a remark already). So because I only failed the final, they allow me to resit the exam again.
> 
> The funny thing is that I have Distinction in other three units this semester, including Tax Law. I just asked for a final paper review this morning and they charged me $50 non-refundable. Gonna have the result in 2 weeks.


I don't know about these circumstances honestly. I studied at the University of Adelaide and I've never heard about this faculty pass.

I think the best thing you can do is to call CPA/ICA and ask them about your situation.


----------



## cheeconay (Nov 2, 2015)

Sgamba said:


> I don't know about these circumstances honestly. I studied at the University of Adelaide and I've never heard about this faculty pass.
> 
> I think the best thing you can do is to call CPA/ICA and ask them about your situation.


Well I don't think they're very responsive at this. I think I'll try to resit the exam again. Doesn't cost me anything actually.  Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Subby.jhula (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi there,I also applied for the sane occupation with 60 points.EOI WAS 21st October 15.did you or anyone got the invitation yet?

Subby


----------

